# Cramping turned out to be contractions *27 weeks*



## campost006

So yesterday around 5 pm I started to have done mild period like cramping. I decided to lay down to see if the cramping would subside and get LO to start moving (hadn't really moved all day and is normally pretty active). Around 930 nothing had changed so I went and took a bath to see if that would help and at that point would wait for OH to get home and decide what to do. Bath helped for a little while but then the cramps came back. By this time I called OH and decided to call my doc. I was told to go to the hosp right away. Well I get to he hospital and they check me and baby. LO was looking good but I was having contractions. I was discharged early this morning as the nurse said it could be due to a bladder infection. I have an appt later and will update. Was still contracting after I left hospital but cervix was checked and it's still thick closed and high.


----------



## cdj1

Good news your cervix is closed....make sure you rest up, dont do anything strenuous, I hear it is common to contract if you have a water infection. Take care x


----------



## momto3kiddies

same exact thing happen to me but I was 23 weeks. Those contractions were no joke! painful and were coming every 3 minutes...like you my cervix was closed they sent me home with antibiotics and the next day the pains were even worse so back I went and thats when they gave me a pill to help my uterus relax...that worked but I had pains for 5 days! Thankfully it went away and baby was fine.


----------



## vixxen

My last pregnancy i had preterm labour (was dialating) at 34 weeks just due to dehydration was put on a drip to help. I know you have probably heard this before but keeping well hydrated may help with the contractions.:flower:


----------



## lala222

Will be waiting for an update. Hoping these contractions stop for you!!!


----------



## campost006

Well I'm updating I went in to the docs office end up having high blood pressure and have been put on modified bedrest until my appt in another week so hopefully contractions will completely go away. Doc said he would send my urine sample into lab an if I needed a prescription they would call one in


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, I think I saw your earlier post and I am very glad you got checked out! Hypertension in pregnancy is serious business, but the earlier you find out about it, the better for you and baby. Hope you have a very restful week :hugs:


----------



## campost006

So am I!! i had no idea I was contracting! my blood presure was fine last night at the hospital but was high today when i went in for a follow up. OH is getting a new tv for the room this week since Ive been put on bedrest so that helps :)


----------



## LadybugV4

Hope all is going well, that's scary stuff! I've been so nervous about something like this happening to me. How has the best rest been going so far? I'm worried about if I would ever be put on bed rest since I have my daughter who isn't even 1 yet. How does that work when you have a kid or kids??


----------



## seb89

I'm technically on bed rest for high blood pressure too mine isn't super high its borderline and im 38 weeks tomorrow I am doing ok at following the rules I just rest in chairs or couches mostly the bed is so durn boring! haha


----------



## campost006

I'm on modified bed rest so I'm not confined to laying in bed all day I just can't really leave the house have sex excersize lift anything. Pretty much not to much activity. I'm on my first night so it's only the beginning for me. DS is going to stay at my moms plus he is going to summer school since OH works 2 full time jobs I don't want DS bored at home because I can't do anything with him. So my mon is helping me with that hopefully I'll only be on bed rest till my next appt in a week


----------

